# My Nigerian sounds like a monkey crossed with a pig



## laadeebug (Aug 29, 2011)

I am new with goats and I still have so much to learn. My boy is 6 months old now and has been in good health so far. We have had him since 1 week old along with another older female. The thing is that he has started today with making this grunting noise that sounds just like a pig! And as for the other noise he makes with it, it sounds like a monkey. Kind of sad sounding. Not constant, but off and on. He is acting normal otherwise. My girl is acting ok, other than she is ticked off they are in the house tonight because a pack of coyotes were in the next yard dining on something and they broke the door of their pin again.
Should I worry about him, or what should I do?

I appreciate anyone's help. Thanks


----------



## elevan (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess that he's making funny noises because he's hormonally excited.  You didn't say if he was a wether or a buck...but doesn't matter because I have both who do that.  The grunts, the wwhhaaa-whhhaaaaaaaaaaattttttttt-wwwhhhaaa and other sounds.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 29, 2011)

that was what I was thinking, He is in Rut, He will breed your doe if you aren't careful and they are together if he is still an intact buck.  But even a whether will act bucky sometimes.


----------



## laadeebug (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you guys for your input. 

Yep. He is intact and has already been after her for about two months. I was told when I got them that he couldn't do anything until about 7 months, so they still have had free range together.   He sure has been giving it the old college try though. lol

Normally he does make the Whaa-a-a-a-t sound.  But this is different. It is hard grunting and is accompanied by more of what sounds like a monkey whining, but sad. And he is wanting to cuddle, with US. 

My poor little Fatboy. 

I hope you guys are right.


----------



## Goatherd (Aug 29, 2011)

> I was told when I got them that he couldn't do anything until about 7 months


Get ready for the baby shower.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 29, 2011)

Not sure who told you he couldn't do anything until 7 months, but that is absolutely not true, a buck can possibley breed as young at 10 weeks of age, although that is a bit on the extreme side.  But I have had a buckling breed back his mother at 3 1/2 months of age.  

It isn't healthy for your doe to be bred before 8 or 9 months of age, so hopefully she is older than the buckling.  

As far as seeming sad and a little stranger. I would consider taking his tempurature.  

check the color of his gums, and under side of lips, do they look pinkish or very very whitish?


----------



## laadeebug (Aug 29, 2011)

> check the color of his gums, and under side of lips, do they look pinkish or very very whitish?


Gums are pink!

I did find an online vet Q & A who told me to give him some Pepto Bismo and that it could be an unset stomach. And to watch for lethargy and loss of appetite, if he gets worse to call a vet.  

I gave the Pepto ( couldn't hurt) and we will see. I finally got the name of someone who is good with goats nearby so I am thinking about calling anyway since my doe may need a PT. She had her first freshening this past Spring. His mother rejected him and her girl didn't make it so she kind of adopted him.  And now, well, you already know the rest.

P.S. there is a lot of conflicting information on the web about goats. Where is the best place to get the right information?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 29, 2011)

The grunting, blubbering, and "whoop whoop whoop" sounds are totally normal buck noises.  One of my bucks is especially vocal- you wouldn't believe some of the sounds he makes.  6 months is more than old enough to have already bred your does if they've started cycling already.  My LM hasn't had a strong heat yet, so if you have seasonal breeders you *might* be safe... but probably not.  If your does are under age or under weight I would lute them and breed them at the proper time.


----------



## elevan (Aug 29, 2011)

Actually imo pepto can hurt...it can stop them up and then you'll have a whole different set of problems.

As to the conflicting info on the net...well different livestock owners will raise their animals differently...each farm is different and so on...YOU have to take the information that you find or the advice that you are given and decide what is best for YOUR farm and go with it.


----------



## kstaven (Aug 30, 2011)

laadeebug said:
			
		

> P.S. there is a lot of conflicting information on the web about goats. Where is the best place to get the right information?


You already found it!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 30, 2011)

I didn't get what the pepto was for?  I don't use it either, if something is causing scouring I want to find out what it is.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 30, 2011)

for upset stomach I would go with 4 to 8 ounces mineral oil and/or a tablespoon or two of baking soda

Can give the baking soda mixed with a little corn syrup and just a little water to get it drench them with it, 

Or can make a thick paste with it and keep smearing it on the back of their tongue. until you use the amount up. 


For over eating or getting into something they shouldn't, I would go with lots and lots of mineral oil.  

Pepto bismo wouldn't be my choice either, the only time I give it is if the goat is scouring(runny poop) so bad that I am worried the goat is loosing too much hydration, but I always treat the scours medically as well, not just with pepto-bismo.


----------



## elevan (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm concerned that you may be treating a young buck who is acting hormonally normal as if he were sick...if there are more "symptoms" beyond what you've stating in the 3 posts of this thread so far please tell us.

Please understand I don't want to sound critical...I'm just concerned for your buckling - it sounds to me as if he is just acting bucky  :/


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Aug 30, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> I'm concerned that you may be treating a young buck who is acting hormonally normal as if he were sick...if there are more "symptoms" beyond what you've stating in the 3 posts of this thread so far please tell us.
> 
> Please understand I don't want to sound critical...I'm just concerned for your buckling - it sounds to me as if he is just acting bucky  :/


I agree. Reading through I saw no mention of anything other than noises being made... which I know that my Nigerian Dwarf X Pygmy buck gets VERY odd in his vocalizations when he is going through his hormonal/rut times. Sometimes he sounds as if someone were trying to kill him(very loud drawn out WWIIIEEEAAAHHHHHH's and loads of snorting worse than any pig I have ever seen).
Unless he has a higher or lower temp than normal, I wouldn't give him any medications... if you are worried about him having tummy discomfort, set out a dish of baking soda. He will only eat as much as he thinks he needs to, if any at all.


----------

